# retirement



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Retirement !!! 
Question: How many days in a week? 
Answer: 6 Saturdays, 1 Sunday 



Question: When is a retiree's bedtime? 
Answer: Three hours after he falls asleep on the couch.


Question: How many retirees to change a light bulb? 
Answer: Only one, but it might take all day. 



Question: What's the biggest gripe of retirees? 
Answer: There is not enough time to get everything done. 


Question: Why don't retirees mind being called Seniors? 
Answer: The term comes with a 10% discount. 


Question: Among retirees what is considered formal attire? 
Answer: Tied shoes. 


Question: Why do retirees count pennies? 
Answer: They are the only ones who have the time. 



Question: What is the common term for a senior who still works and refuses to retire? 
Answer: NUTS! 


Question: Why are retirees so slow to clean out the basement, attic or garage? 
Answer: They know that as soon as they do, one of their adult kids will want to store stuff there. Or move back in there . . .



Question: What do retirees call a long lunch? 
Answer: Normal.


Question: What is the best way to describe retirement? 
Answer: The never ending Coffee Break…spiked ! 


Question: What's the biggest advantage of going back to school as a retiree? 
Answer: If you cut classes, no one calls your parents. 



Question: Why does a retiree often say he doesn't miss work, but misses the people he worked with? 
Answer: He is too polite to tell the whole truth. 



And, my very favorite....
QUESTION: What do you do all week? 
Answer: Monday through Friday, NOTHING..... Saturday & Sunday, I rest.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Someday soon I hope I'll be able to add a few more...those were all good for us up-an-coming folks who will be eventually within a couple years be a retireee...LIVING THE GOOD LIFE... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> Someday soon I hope I'll be able to add a few more...those were all good for us up-an-coming folks who will be eventually within a couple years be a retireee...LIVING THE GOOD LIFE... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I can't wait! Only 50 more years to go. *-HELP!-*


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm retired and that pretty much explains me.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Every day is Friday for me.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. That's me.


----------

